# did you use a container to move???



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

did anyone use a container to move their property across from UK . I am wondering who they used ? from which port in the UK and how much did it cost. Did you share one and if so how did you find someone to share with ?
i will be moving mostly clothing .toys books photo album and kitchen stuff not really much furniture so i am looking for the cheapest option to get them across and all help is appreciated


----------



## JennyHG (Mar 24, 2009)

carolegan said:


> did anyone use a container to move their property across from UK . I am wondering who they used ? from which port in the UK and how much did it cost. Did you share one and if so how did you find someone to share with ?
> i will be moving mostly clothing .toys books photo album and kitchen stuff not really much furniture so i am looking for the cheapest option to get them across and all help is appreciated


Many companies will offer shared containers dependent on the location you are moving to. You should not need to find someone to share with yourself if you go with a fair sized company. They should be able to handle everything for you.

Your best bet is to get a few quotes from different removals companies and compare. Choose a company who will provide comprehensive insurance cover and will do a condition report on your items before they travel. This will provide you with peace of mind in the unlikely event that items are damaged. 

Jenny


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Carol,
This question has been asked several times before. I've certainly given details of the company we used and the cost several times. Have a look through the threads from last year & see what you find.


----------



## lynn4213 (Apr 1, 2009)

We used a company called freightworld. We had a 20 foot container which was solely for our use. They dropped it off at our house in UK and we had 3 hours to load it, we got lots of friends round to help. The container was sealed by the driver and we were given a copy of a document with the seriel number of the seal on it. It went from felixtow to Limasssol and took 5 weeks to get here. It cost around 2,000K. We made the mistake of only getting port to port as when it arrived we had to go to Limassol and get it through customs, that cost us another 500 not to mention the stress and hassle of organising it all. If we had to do it again we would do the door to door service. Hope this helps.


----------

